
What do you use for Fuzzing (generation and mutation) Peach Fuzzer - ianceicys
http://www.peachfuzzer.com/
======
ianceicys
I'm looking into solution for fuzz testing and I'm wondering if folks are
using peachfuzzer or just using PREFAST, and FXCop. What are the pros and cons
of peachfuzzer?

